
Show HN: Gorelo, a more complete IT helpdesk - huzaif
https://www.gorelo.io/
======
huzaif
I am hoping to get some guidance on this side project. I have made a ton of
mistakes along the way so I am hoping I can reduce them as I go forward.

The product is an IT ticketing system that has an integrated Asset Management
and a Remote Management system (RMM). It has a mobile app, customizable
dashboard, reporting and a decent search experience.

The webapp is written in vuejs. The mobile app is Xamarin. The backend is .net
core. All deployed on Azure.

If you guys have any suggestions on the product overall (technical or
otherwise), it would be very welcome.

